# Wind, Rain, and the One Hour Sunshine Success.



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

So a buddy of mine has been wanting to take me to his Grey Fox honey hole for the last couple years. Last year they called in 9 fox and they are pretty green at calling. This year I was able to make the trip and we made our way a few hours out of town to setup camp after dark. 









We were hopeful that our last weather forecast would hold true: Little rain showers throughout the weekend and sun in-between. Well as you can guess from the title those weather folks royally missed an accurate forecast. Saturday started out with swirling winds and just as they died down the rain hit. We made 12 stands and saw zero action...not even a rabbit was out & about that day. Sunday started cloudy but looked as though the storm might lift later in the day. We called up until 11 with the same results as Saturday. Every stand had fresh Fox scat on our way in, we just couldn't get them to respond. The only thing we saw was beautiful country. 









Around 11 am we entered some decent looking Coyote country right as the sun showed through. They were interested to see how I setup and hand called for Coyotes. We were overlooking a water hole and all of us were spread out to cover everything from the creek above down to the thickets below the water. I was calling for about 15 minutes when I heard the report from the rifle watching the creek above the water. I turned and gave a thumbs up to my buddy watching the thicket and as I looked back I spotted a Coyote running on the opposite hill from me 200 yards across the water. I spun and got my sticks positioned as she stopped to look back to where the shot came from. By her reaction I was sure we had a double as she looked as though she was searching for her buddy. I settled into the sights letting my suppressed AR-15 crack as a bullet was sent down range. THWAP! Right on target! She was biting herself so I let another soft point eat and connected again. She disappeared into a bush and never came back out. As we went to meet up with our other buddy he said that he must've missed her at 100 yards on his shot. We retrieved my blonde Coyote and headed to the next stand. 

















We made one more stand and had a Fox barking at us from 300+ yards out, but couldn't get him to commit. We never found exactly where he was either, so no shot opportunity there. As soon as we finished this stand the clouds & rain moved back in and shut down the action for the rest of the day. We cut camp early and headed home that night. On the way out we spotted a Bobcat & Fox with my buddies LED bars on his Jeep.....you won predators, but we'll be back again!

The next morning I shot out near town as I had no other plans and knew as soon as the storm cleared the action would be good. I pulled in a Grey Fox after hiking into a remote canyon. I was able to put him down at 40 yards with the suppressed AR-15 as well. 

















- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great write up Mark and congrats !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Ed. Rough weather but at least we squeaked some out!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., great hunt story, rough weather - I see you have a few extra clothes on.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice going.....thanks for the story and photos


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

hassell said:


> Congrats., great hunt story, rough weather - I see you have a few extra clothes on.


Yes sir, I was actually in country that dipped below freezing this time...so I had on a light jacket. Haha.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good looking country. Way to stay with it.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good story and great shooting! Love to see the pics too. I wish I would remember to take more pics of my stands.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Mark... Are you participating in the multi-club hunt this weekend?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Tuffdaddy said:


> Good story and great shooting! Love to see the pics too. I wish I would remember to take more pics of my stands.


Thanks, I love looking back at my hunt pictures. Let's me relive the experience over & over.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congrats Mark... Are you participating in the multi-club hunt this weekend?


Yes sir, I'll be fighting the weather to try and squeak out a predator or two. Will I see you at check in Eric? It would be great to meet you!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice looking grey!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Nice looking grey!


Thanks, he was a beauty and I was wanting to keep the hide but I had to shoot him twice...bummer.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

